# SST15



## dan lubinski (Jun 29, 2017)

Hi guys just joined and can't wait. I have a SST15 I'm working on for a guy and having all kinds of troubles. I have been working on this mower for weeks. I have read and done all kinds of tests. What I think is I have some kind of problem with whatever controls the steering. To make this short, if I take off the vacuum lines after hours of sitting it still holds a vacuum! The other test I tried, I took off the hood and looked at all the working items. I had the rear wheels off the ground. When running on jack stands, it does not slow right or left wheels when steering left or right. The mower seems to work fine when cutting until I get to a small hill then the steering goes neutral. The mower has 405 hrs on it, is a 1980 model and in very good condition. John Deere dealer is unwilling to assist. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello Dan, welcome to the tractor forum.

The John Deere SST15 is basically a zero turn mower with a steering wheel. Just another example of some of Deere's BAD ideas. I doubt that anyone on this forum has any experience working on this machine. You need to get a service/repair manual for it.


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

There are Yahoo owners groups for the SST series tractors. They can probably help you. Search the internet for : John_Deere_SST_Club : John Deere SST Owners Group


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

Don't be so quick to rule members on here out


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

http://manuals.deere.com/cceomview/OMM147677_A2/Output/OMM147677_A210.html


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

steering filters could be plugged, or the steering switches could be miss adjusted or out of wack


----------



## dan lubinski (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks for the help dean! I have a manuel and have gone threw it. I have changed filters,fluid,and checked all vaccum lines. lost on what to do next! thanks


----------



## dan lubinski (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks russ also! I have not touched the switches at all.


----------

